# Pain in the thyroid area



## Pavla (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have Hashi's and I am currently not on any medication. I had an ultrasound of my thyroid done a couple of years ago, and the right side was just slightly enlarged. Since last week I have a sore throat and sharp pain on the right side of my thyroid. When I lay down to sleep I feel like someone is choking me. I looked up the pain online and all I could find was that the pain is a sign of cancer. Now I am really scared. Does anyone experience pain with Hashi's only? I will see my doctor on Wednesday and I would like to know if I should push for another ultrasound...
Thank you.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I have intermittent pain with my nodule, but so far, my FNA was benign. I'll find out for sure in 10 days...well, actually, 11 days, since the pathology won't be available until the day after my surgery.

I wouldn't worry yourself. Mine seems to want to push on anything it can in order to make me uncomfortable. It's like having my younger brother living in my neck! Button pusher...(we're adults now, but he still knows where those buttons are!)

Btw, I also have sore throats very frequently. My endo agrees that it's just from the pressure of the nodule on my trachea.

Hey, another ultrasound wouldn't hurt, even if it's just for peace of mind!


----------



## Pavla (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, adagio. Makes me feel much better. I have been feeling a pressure there for years, and I do get a sore throat from time to time, especially with my allergies, but this pain and choking feeling is all new so it bothers me more. I seem to have more issues with my thyroid when my allergies are acting up too. I cant believe how annoying thyroid can be... Good luck with your results and have a nice evening!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pavla said:


> Hello everyone, I have Hashi's and I am currently not on any medication. I had an ultrasound of my thyroid done a couple of years ago, and the right side was just slightly enlarged. Since last week I have a sore throat and sharp pain on the right side of my thyroid. When I lay down to sleep I feel like someone is choking me. I looked up the pain online and all I could find was that the pain is a sign of cancer. Now I am really scared. Does anyone experience pain with Hashi's only? I will see my doctor on Wednesday and I would like to know if I should push for another ultrasound...
> Thank you.












Pain is never good so it would be very wise of you to insist on an ultra-sound of the thryoid.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

And these lab tests would be highly recommended.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What makes you think Hashimoto's? Do you have other symptoms and if so, would you care to list them?


----------

